# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Seminar Menilai Koi by ZNA Judge

## LDJ

JUDGING KOI SEMINAR
Di QBig Serpong akhir pekan ini (26-27 Agustus 2017) diselenggarakan event 8th KOI's Merah Putih. Ini adalah cara komunitas ikut memeriahkan perayaan HUT kemerdekaan Republik Indonesia dengan cara berkontes mempertontonkan kemolekan ikan Koi. Event sudah berlangsung lama, tahun ini memasuki satu dekade dan terus sudah delapan kali penyelenggaraan.

Status ini bukan tentang kemeriahan event (yang mungkin akan saya tulis pada kesempatan lain). Saya hanya berkesempatan hadir di hari kedua dan kebetulan saat itu ada agenda seminar tentang tata cara penilaian koi dalam sebuah kontes. Ini adalah reportase langsung dari isi seminar.

Seminar diberikan langsung oleh Mr. Masahiro Ueda (Jepang), head judge pada.kontes dan ZNA Certified Judge senior. Pak tua berusia sekitar 60 tahun itu sudah hampir setengah abad bergelut dengan Koi, sudah banyak makan asam garam dan malang melintang mengembangkan industri bersama organisasi para penggemar koi, Zen Nippon Airinkai (ZNA).

Koi yang menjadi obyek penilaian dari varian Kohaku dan berukuran 65 BU (61 - 65 cm). Kohaku adalah varian paling populer dan disebut sebagai mother of koi. Varian yang pertama kali ditemukan (dikembangkan) pada pertengahan abad ke-19 di Niigata, Jepang. Sebuah perfektur di negara itu yang disebut2 sebagai kiblat Koi dunia.

Ada lima ekor kohaku dinilai, disajikan dalam bentuk worksheet, video yang ditampilkan dalam videotron di panggung, dan bisa dilihat langsung oleh peserta. Kohaku dipilih bukan secara acak, tetapi dengan kualifikasi berukuran dalam satu kelas, berkualitas setara dan memiliki pola relatif seimbang.

Sebelum melakukan penilaian dalam worksheet yang disediakan, peserta dipersilakan melihat Koi langsung dalam tank selama lima menit. Setelah itu baru dipersilakan memberikan penilaian menurut kriteria struktur body (body line), kualitas, pola (pattern) dan finishing. 

Yang menjadi fokus dalam body line adalah bentuk tubuh kekar, bentuk sirip dayung (pectoral fin) terbuka dan sirip punggung (dorsal fin) seimbang. Body line dipengaruhi bloodline induk, umur dan ukuran sehingga kesamaan ukuran menjadi penting.

Untuk kriteria quality yang menjadi fokus adalah warna merah (hi/beni), warna putih (shiroji), juga warna hitam (sumi) untuk jenis koi non kohaku. Selain itu kiwa dan sashi (batas sisik antara dua warna berbeda) harus rapih atau terlihat penuh di permukaan setiap sisik batas.

Pola harus seimbang, warna merah atau hitam harus terkesan berimbang dilihat dari depan ke belakang dan dari sisi kiri ke kanan atau sebaliknya. Untuk kriteria finishing adalah bagaimana Koi terlihat cemerlang (shine) pada saat penliaian. Itulah sebabnya penilaian dilakukan pada kondisi sekarang dan tidak lagi valid hasilnya untuk waktu berbeda. Kriteria finishing syarat perlu dalam ZNA. Namun untuk Shinkokai, organisasi breeder di Jepang tidak menjadi syarat mutlak. Shinkokai terkadang ikut menpertimbangkan prospek perkembangan koi selain kondisi finish-nya.

Peserta diminta memberikan penilaian dari setiap kriteria. Bobot body line 40%, quality 30%, pattern 20% dan finishing 10%. Bobot tersebut berlaku untuk koi berukuran besar, untuk yang berukuran kecil bobotnya setara atau masing2 25%.

Dalam seminar ini idealnya peserta diminta memberikan nilai pada setiap kritetia tetapi karena keterbatasan waktu hanya diminta membuat ranking saja. Selanjutnya Ueda-san akan memberikan penilaian versinya dan mempresentasikan alasannya. Perlu diingat hasilnya mungkin berbeda untuk setiap juri berdasarkan tingkat pemahaman, interpretasi dan pengalaman mereka. Oleh karena itu dalam sebuah kontes sebaiknya ada minimal tiga orang juri.

Ueda-san memberi kode A, B, C, D dan E untuk kohaku urutan dari kiri ke kanan dalam spreadsheet. Berikut adalah hasil penilaian versinya.

Kohaku A
Ada masalah dalam body line, struktur body melebar di bagian bahu dan dorsal fin tidak seimbamg. Sashi paling lemah karena batasnya paling tidak tegas. Umumnya koi dengan body line paling lemah langsung turun nilaimya bila lawannya memiliki kelebihan di kriteria tersebut.

Kohaku B
Memiliki pola paling seimbang diantara lawannya, pola paling populer bagi para penggemar koi. Struktur body tidak menonjol, pectoral fin tampak oke sementara kualitas biasa2 saja.

Kohaku C
Terlihat lebih ramping (skinny) tetapi struktur body kuat. Pola tidak terlalu menonjol, kualitas hi dan shiroji yang tetbaik. Selain itu paling finish diantara pesaing.

Kohaku D
Memiliki body line terbaik. Kualitas setara dengan Kohaku C. Bentuk pola paling lemah tetapi kelemahan terbesar terletak di pectoral fin yang tidak terbuka sempurna (tidak ideal).

Kohaku E
Body line ramping dan lemah, pectoral fin juga tidak sempurna. Kualitas biasa saja dan bukan yang terbaik dibandingkan lawannya.

Berdasarkan penilaian tersebut, secara keseluruhan bagaimana ranking penilaian menurut Judge Ueda? Silakan disimak di worksheet terlampir.







*disalin dari post Facebook di akun milik member KOI's forum : ajikraffles

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Daddy Luluh

> mantap om Daddy, terimakasih juga sudah sumbang waktu tenaga dan pikiran selama show kemarin, keep in touch ya untuk penutupan panitia om
> ehh..sorry OOT hehe





> berdasarkan ukuran ikannya om.. kalo ikan dengan ukuran lbh kecil 45 bu kebawah maka point ke 4 nya masing2 25%.. gitu si yg saya denger om.... Om Daddy , you are the best in the last show... join lagi ya pak di another show... makasih


saya yang berterimakasih sudah diberi kesempatan ikut acaranya om.. 
kalau ada salah-salah mohon maaf.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

